# A shirt for my fellow Bach lovers



## baroquequeen (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't like promoting but i had to share this t shirt

https://teespring.com/dude-bach-off

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I prefer this one

https://teespring.com/shop/handel-p...place&tsmic=search#pid=212&cid=5819&sid=front


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

baroquequeen said:


> I don't like promoting but i had to share this t shirt
> 
> https://teespring.com/dude-bach-off
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


see History from a geezer.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...cP7M0#imgrc=5VuDhGi7-nn1HM:&spf=1521639820950


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> I prefer this one
> 
> https://teespring.com/shop/handel-p...place&tsmic=search#pid=212&cid=5819&sid=front


Me too! add to my collection


----------

